# Shell tankers



## Fraserbetts (Nov 25, 2006)

Looking for a John Voisey. Sailed in Shell tankers. Did Masters at Warsash 1975. Would like to make contact or hear news of his whereabouts.


----------



## 173898 (Oct 24, 2011)

Try www.helderline.nl A great site for all things to do with Shell Tankers.


----------



## Fraserbetts (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks Harlequin, will try that.


----------



## 173898 (Oct 24, 2011)

Just click on Shell Tankers on the orange label on the left hand side of the screen, you should then get a list of letters, click on the letter for the name of the ship.
I found two old shipmates on this site from over fifty years ago. Hope you find who you're looking for, I'm sure you'll find others you've sailed with as well.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Had an old friend that sailed in Shell Tankers,last time I saw him he was 2nd Officer on one then worked for them in the gulf. Name Bernard Smart ring any bells, he was from Goole.


----------



## 173898 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sorry John, don't recall anyone of that name.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Thank you for your reply Harlequin.


----------



## calvin (Oct 3, 2005)

try shell tankers site on facebook lots old shell crowd and arranged get togethers


----------



## knighta (Oct 13, 2006)

*John Voisey*



Fraserbetts said:


> Looking for a John Voisey. Sailed in Shell tankers. Did Masters at Warsash 1975. Would like to make contact or hear news of his whereabouts.


I sailed with John Voisey on the maiden voyage of "Gadinia" in 1972. He was 2/O, I was 3/O. John was a good shipmate, and I have been trying to find him. I heard that he had retired to Malta, but I am not getting any leads. Please let me know if you find him. Alan Knight


----------



## Hogton (Nov 3, 2010)

*Voisey*

Sailed with John on Medora 1971. Stayed in contact for years. Jackie now in Australia and John moved to Spain.


----------

